# TT Ultra Remap Review (UK)



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I finally bit the bullet and got my TT remapped by Superchips about a month ago (who own Remap Kings by the looks of it - the guy who came was in a branded Remap Kings van). 

The car is a 2017 manual 6-speed, 2.0 Ultra Black Edition with 51,000 on the clock. No previous mods or engine tinkering.

They came to me, and all went without a hitch and the remap took about 30 minutes. Nice guy and a good experience here. I'm not a serious petrolhead, so I wasn't too sure what to expect, but it is a definite improvement and adds an element of fun to the drive. 

Being a middle-aged old fart, I'm not really one for racing away at the traffic lights, foot-to-the-floor type driving, so for me the lower gear torque increase is pointless really - I generally don't and wouldn't make use of it. Plus I found a fair amount of wheel spinning going on when I have pushed it at lower gear speeds (although some of this could be down to my mid-range tyres I guess). So other than observing that the car wants to go "quicker" from standstill, I can't really comment too much on boy racer 0-60 shenanigans.

But it is in the higher gears where you really notice the additional torque. Putting your foot down at 60mph+ in 6th gear gives an instant shove without having to downshift, and generally catching the rev range just right at around and over 3000 revs in anything from 3rd to 6th while squeezing the accelerator, is immense fun - it delivers bags of smooth and firm power that pins you to the seat and the car to the road. The TT constantly pushes through and has plenty left to go. It's very noticeable and instils greater confidence in the car when travelling at pace.

The trade off is that the MPG I would say is definitely down - even with my normal pre-remap driving habits. I'm probably seeing a 10% reduction in fuel efficiency overall. Late 40s rather than early 50s MPG from a full tank of diesel seems to be the order of the day here - so it's still respectable if that's your thing. Not sure what effect the current winter conditions are having on that, so those numbers may improve in the months ahead as things warm up a bit. For reference, most of my miles are done on the motorway. Pottering around urban driving is probably more noticeably down from the figures I recall before having this done.

These are the claimed stats from their website:










Insurance-wise, my insurer (LV) is charging a negligible £26 to my annual premium to cover the full year.

If you've been considering a remap for your Ultra, overall I'd recommend it for the larks and general improved driving experience. It hasn't turned me into Lewis Hamilton at every opportunity (which I thought psychologically it might), but its nice to know its there on tap should the need or urge arise. But definite big smiles all round when tapping into the additional torque. 

Overall bang for your buck is definitely a thumbs up from me.

Superchips are currently offering £100 off too: Superchips Website here.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi, just being inquisitive, but was there any reason for getting a diesel and then re-mapping it?
Just for reference, I get in my opinion, a superb 54 mpg on a fairly long motorway run of over 30 miles doing a steady 63 mph. Putting my foot down or accelerating rapidly never drops below 43 mpg. I think that is impressive for a 2.0 petrol coupe, 2015 plate with 62k miles. Bearing in mind the extra cost of diesel over petrol, I'm very happy even with this E10 stuff we are forced to use.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

I drove a remapped Diesel for over 70k miles, which averaged 47mpg over that time. Winter does have a big effect on MPG. Even in my petrol TT I'm seeing around 10% reduction compared to Summer, so something to note.

I was averaging around 37mpg in my stage 2+ petrol TT during summer with 40mpg + on the motorway. Now in Winter I'm averaging 34mpg and circa 37-38mpg on motorway.

As for remapping a diesel, you get improved mid-range performance, and increased mpg in general so it is worth doing if you do a lot of miles.


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Hi, just being inquisitive, but was there any reason for getting a diesel and then re-mapping it?


I haven't given it a huge amount of deep thought TBH. But after reading up on the potential benefits (as referenced by MrOCD above) I just decided to do it. 

My original purchasing decision was based around the kind of miles I do (usually around 20,000 a year, Covid notwithstanding) and the spec of the black edition I managed to acquire. 

Your MPG figures are excellent. 



MrOCD said:


> Winter does have a big effect on MPG. Even in my petrol TT I'm seeing around 10% reduction compared to Summer, so something to note.


Ah interesting. Maybe that's it. It's not a huge concern for me, but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi there, i don`t know why you are getting reduced milage,i had mine done last year and it does an average of 60 mpg with normal driving,even if the car is pushed quite hard it doesn`t drop below 50mpg.What map did you get was it a full performance map,i got the map thats the reduced performance but more economy but still gives plenty of push.


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Geez, very jealous of you guys mpg, my TTS is averaging under 30 !


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Juicetin said:


> Geez, very jealous of you guys mpg, my TTS is averaging under 30 !


LOL. Quit sending it ...


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

jester225 said:


> Hi there, i don`t know why you are getting reduced milage,i had mine done last year and it does an average of 60 mpg with normal driving,even if the car is pushed quite hard it doesn`t drop below 50mpg.What map did you get was it a full performance map,i got the map thats the reduced performance but more economy but still gives plenty of push.


I got the performance map.


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

Thats possibly why its down on mpg


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Juicetin said:


> Geez, very jealous of you guys mpg, my TTS is averaging under 30 !


You think you've got it bad - I'm averaging 23(ish) in my RS lol


----------



## jester225 (Jan 14, 2020)

That would be gone if it was mine 23mpg


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Audis claimed MPGs for the Ultras are actually pretty accurate. They're great on fuel.


----------



## blackvalver (Jan 6, 2020)

had mine rolling road remapped at R-Tech performance, a lot more torque and about 30bhp more and no reduction in economy, on a long steady M-way run can easily get 65mpg if the ambient temp is above 10 degrees, my 5000 mile average is 52mpg, exactly as it was the year before mapping, 2016 TDI with 40K on it now


----------

